# 2015 Classic First Day Results



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Dean Rojas leads the first day of the Bassmaster Classic at Lake Hartwell, SC.
Rojas had a five fish limit that weighed 21 pounds,2 oz, including the day's big fish of 5 pounds 11 oz.
Currently Skeet Reese holds second with a five fish bag that was 20 pounds 2 oz.
Keith Combs takes third with a five fish limit at 18 pounds, 8 oz.
Ten degrees f greeted the anglers this morning, and the launch was held up two hours. Despite having only six hours of fishing time, cold temps and bluebird skies, several limits were caught today. Tomorrow could be even better, with temps at least 15 degrees warmer than today and cloudy.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a member of BASS and was able to watch live feeds of the on water fishing and all of the weigh in. It's on their home page, so I dont know that you have to be a member to to get the live feeds? Probably not, I would think. 

But yea, wow, it was cold down there! They were dressed like the ice fishermen here! Lol! Fishing overall was slow for most. There were a lot of skunks also. If they get some warmer weather there's going to be some nice bags caught! It's nice being able to watch it live! Almost as good as being there!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I watched untill mark zona left for the weigh ins and couldn't get anymore of the classic. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

FLW kickoff is in 2 weeks at Toho which is pretty fer north in St. Cloud. Daytona 500 caught a break and will warm nicely for Sunday's race, tho back in 40's for lows afterward.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Why are the high school fish so small? Don't they fish the good lakes like the pros?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jake222 said:


> Why are the high school fish so small? Don't they fish the good lakes like the pros?


The winning team had a 4 lb'er! I think any of the pros would like to have that fish! They scheduled the championship in conjunction with the Classic at a near by lake. They are not going to let them fish the same waters as the Classic while the pros are fishing. As far as sizes and amounts of fish, would be Pros vs. amateurs.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

polebender said:


> The winning team had a 4 lb'er! I think any of the pros would like to have that fish! They scheduled the championship in conjunction with the Classic at a near by lake. They are not going to let them fish the same waters as the Classic while the pros are fishing. As far as sizes and amounts of fish, would be Pros vs. amateurs.



I saw the 4 but some fish looked like they were barely 1lb it was pretty cool that they had a tie in the high school bassmaster Classic


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jake222 said:


> I saw the 4 but some fish looked like they were barely 1lb it was pretty cool that they had a tie in the high school bassmaster Classic


Did you watch the weigh in today? There were quite a few small fish weighed today. One pro only caught one fish that weighed 12 oz. and he was proud of that. There were several skunks today also. Overall, the catch and weight was down today. Weather and conditions take a toll on all fishermen, even the pros.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

polebender said:


> Did you watch the weigh in today? There were quite a few small fish weighed today. One pro only caught one fish that weighed 12 oz. and he was proud of that. There were several skunks today also. Overall, the catch and weight was down today. Weather and conditions take a toll on all fishermen, even the pros.



They were saying it was going to take a 50lb bag to win what are most the bags now around 30? I didn't get to watch it today


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

After two days, Omori takes first with a two day total of 31 pounds, 11 oz. Rojas holds second with 31 pounds nine oz, and Iaconelli lurking in third with 31 pounds even.
I look for someone to come in with a 20 pound sack tomorrow.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jake222 said:


> They were saying it was going to take a 50lb bag to win what are most the bags now around 30? I didn't get to watch it today


I think what you mean is 50lb. total for the three days. A bag is one day's catch. The total weight estimates are based on the lakes they are fishing, according to fish populations and the types of bass strains that are more prevalent, largemouth, smallmouth, spots. Hartwell is noted more for its large population of spots. Hence the lower total weight estimate. Lakes with large populations of Florida strain largemouth will have higher total weight estimates.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

polebender said:


> I think what you mean is 50lb. total for the three days. A bag is one day's catch. The total weight estimates are based on the lakes they are fishing, according to fish populations and the types of bass strains that are more prevalent, largemouth, smallmouth, spots. Hartwell is noted more for its large population of spots. Hence the lower total weight estimate. Lakes with large populations of Florida strain largemouth will have higher total weight estimates.



Yes I meant through the whole tournament. I figured the fish were just small or a lot of spots from what I saw yesterday mike ikeonelli had 3 fish for 11lbs from what I saw on the actual tournament did not check out the weigh ins im glad we can follow the classic live!


----------

